# hello from oklahoma



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

just wanted to say hi. i have visited your sit for years to gleen info on bowhunting products and to read a few yarns. decided to join and share. look forward to future contacts. been a bowhunter for 20 odd years and have 2 teenage boys that are hunters also. have a deer lease in fairbury nebraska we hunt all year and have a heck of a good time.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Archery is good-family-fun!*

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* sooner77. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

